# Anyone had the Atabey and the Behike?



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

I've accepted the fact I may never have the pleasure of enjoying a Cohiba Behike. And I'm ok with that because I recently just heard the story of the Atabey and how it came about (Yes I'm new to this.) Has anyone ever had both? How do they compare to one another? Would you say the Atabey is actually a step up from the Behike.

In case there is someone out there (and I doubt it) who is less knowledgeable about this story than I am:

ATABEY is named after the Supreme God of the Taino Indians. Worshiped at full moon ceremonies, tribe members would sit together in the act of COHIBA (smoking ritual) and blow their smoke over to their tribe leader, the BEHIKE who would raise his hands to heaven through the smoke he received and praise the goddess ATABEY. "This cigar is the next step up for premium cigars.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't live under a rock, but some say I belong in a cave.....never heard of Atabey CC

Are you comparing a Habano to a Costa Rican ???


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Are you comparing a Habano to a Costa Rican ???


Uh oh, did I commit blasphemy with my first thread in the Habanos forum?


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like atabey is following the Gurkha pricing model. Markup MSRP 95% over real value

$600+ for 25 cigars


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

madmarvcr said:


> Looks like atabey is following the Gurkha pricing model. Markup MSRP 95% over real value
> 
> $600+ for 25 cigars


Is that potentially worth it, if this cigar is the step up from the Behike as Nelson Aphonso (maker of the Behike and the Atabey) implies per his naming convention?


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

Jerren said:


> Is that potentially worth it, if this cigar is the step up from the Behike as Nelson Aphonso (maker of the Behike and the Atabey) implies per his naming convention?


When they show up on C-bid at $2-3 a stick, I will try a few.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jerren said:


> Uh oh, did I commit blasphemy with my first thread in the Habanos forum?


No...just trying to understand the question


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not convinced that this Alfonso guy had anything to do with the Behike blending, although he may have designed the artwork and bands (which look similar to this high dollar NC). Habanos credits Jorge Luís Fernández Maique with leading the project, so I'm gonna take their word for it. No need to pay that much for a NC when real BHK's can be had for the same price


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> No...just trying to understand the question


Well, I wouldn't say I was asking for a comparison for a "Habanos to a Costa Rican" as much as I was asking about peoples experience with the "Behike compared to the Atebay" which allegedly are made by the same guy.


----------



## Jerren (Jul 3, 2013)

madmarvcr said:


> When they show up on C-bid at $2-3 a stick, I will try a few.


lol, is there a way to create a cbid alert? I'd sign up for it if it drops down to that price!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jerren said:


> Well, I wouldn't say I was asking for a comparison for a "Habanos to a Costa Rican" as much as I was asking about peoples experience with the "Behike compared to the Atebay" which allegedly are made by the same guy.


The cigars were not made by the same guy. The cigar *bands *were designed by the same guy. That's it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

madmarvcr said:


> Looks like atabey is following the Gurkha pricing model. Markup MSRP 95% over real value
> 
> $600+ for 25 cigars


You gotta love marketing stratagems LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

